# Space Marine suggestions?



## Aeneas (Sep 23, 2010)

I've finished reading C.S. Goto's Blood Raven's omnibus, and all six of Graham McNeil's Ultramarines series (or nearly, I'm on the 6th book).

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to go from here? Prefably Space Marine based, but I'm open to all suggestions!

Thanks!

- Aeneas


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I see you have read the Ultramarine books, and based on that I would recommend the only Space Marine book I have touched; Assault on Black Reach. Nothing all that special, but still a good book in my opinion...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Angels of Darkness, the Space Wolf series (and I mean all of it, not just the hit or miss ones of King alone), the Grey Knights trilogy, Rynn's World, Helsreach, and the Soul Drinkers series are all things you might find interesting; at the very least they are all marine novels.

Also consider Warrior Brood by Goto; not so much Warrior Coven because between the two its a bit more meh.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anything with the soul drinkers, Chapter-War is a good one, 
but start off with the Soul-Drinkers-Omnibus.

If you like the short storys you could go for
Heroes of the Space Marines
or
Legends of the Space Marines

Click on the title's for link's and you can read a bit of the book.:read:

Regards,
Jim.


----------



## Aeneas (Sep 23, 2010)

*Wow, thanks!*

Thanks to all for the suggestions, and so quickly! I'm getting my butt over to Amazon and work my way through that lot!

Space Wolf & Grey Knights trilogies have both caught my eye so might start there!

Thanks again!

- Aeneas


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are not opposed to the Chaos side of things, I would _highly_ recommend Storm of Iron by Graham McNeil as well as Soul Hunter by ADB (Aaron Demsky-Bowden, but I know I spelled it wrong.)

Also I would go with all of the Horus Heresy series. Those are some amazing marine books (some stuff about non-marines, but mostly marines.)

I would also warn you away from Sons of Dorn. Maybe someone liked it, but I thought it was pretty awful and I wish I could get a refund on not only the cost of the book, but on the time I spent reading it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, knew I missed something in my list; I'd actually suggest picking up Sons of Dorn. If you get anything from it, its the effects a child goes through during the process of becoming a space marine. I mean just how his humanity is actually stripped away and his past forgotten.

I understand the dislike between the ever shifting, never terribly focused points of view and the rather stupid tactics employed by one of the Fists heroes. But fact is the story is about more than that, and people really focus on the wrong thing for that. (Yeah a book where every part is great is a nice thing, but not every book is written that way so deal with it.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I didn't think that _Sons of Dorn_ was that bad really, it was no worse than _Salamander_ in my eyes (I don't know why some people rave over Nick Kyme's books, I find them to be average at best- ah well, c'est la vie).


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Horus Heresy series? can't get morwe marine than that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> Horus Heresy series? can't get morwe marine than that.


Space Marine Battles series? Kind of hard to not be about Space Marines with that series title :grin:


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I didn't think that _Sons of Dorn_ was that bad really, it was no worse than _Salamander_ in my eyes (I don't know why some people rave over Nick Kyme's books, I find them to be average at best- ah well, c'est la vie).


I didn't read _Salamander_ because I really didn't like the Salamander short story that was the intro from whichever book (Heroes or Legends) it was in. The reasons I didn't like Sons of Dorn were numerous. I didn't like the hackneyed plot, the sheer implausibility (even for the 40k universe) of the stand-off in the fortress, and even the trite, ultra-happy ending. Also because I felt the ripoff of Musashi's Book of Five Rings was poorly done and totally out of flavor with other Imperial Fist fluff that had been written over the years.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Hunt for Voldorius_ is worth reading as well. White Scars, Raven Guard and Alpha Legion are all present.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Two that haven't been mentioned are _Salamander _and _Brotherhood of the Snake_. The former is my favourite Space Marine book, and in my eyes, out does all of the newer authors. The Chaos Marines in _Salamander _ and its' accompanying short stories are the coolest depicted in my eyes, they are vividly described, unlike a few other CSM novels. The latter, by Dan Abnett is more of a collection of short stories, really, and you really get a feel for the characters. Despite being an "anthology" each story is connected together and you follow the Marines through a few years together. Still, an excellent read.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I would also recommend Iron Hands only like 4 bucks on amazon and its one of the few novels with the Iron Hands

although I have to admit the character depth was pretty minimal although I suppose thats normal for the Iron Hands


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd go Soul Drinker Omnibus. As a stand alone novel I liked Hammer of Daemons a lot.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought _Hammer of Daemons_ was the 3rd novel in the Grey Knights series. Regardless it was a good read.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

AK74Bob said:


> I thought _Hammer of Daemons_ was the 3rd novel in the Grey Knights series. Regardless it was a good read.


You were right to think so.

1st book- _Grey Knight_
2nd book- _Dark Adept_
3rd book- _Hammer of Daemons_


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> I thought _Hammer of Daemons_ was the 3rd novel in the Grey Knights series. Regardless it was a good read.


Wow, that didn't sound right at all, my apology. :grin: What I meant was I actually like Hammer of Daemons from the rest of the books (I didn't like the other two reads from the omnibus). So yes, AK74Bob and Spikey Baron you are both indeed correct.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

As far as Space Marine Novels go...and especially when it comes to reading the Omnibu editions? I would recommend The Grey Knights as well as The Space Wolves...wasn't to keen on The Soul Drinkers Omnibus, but I did enjoy the recent 4th book in the Soul Drinkers series (The battle with the Necron Forces and the machinations of the Mechanicum make for a really good read I thought!)
I also highly recommend the Dark Apostle series which is a pretty good three story arc as told from the Word Bearers/Chaos Marines view point (Interesting enough...in Legends of The Space Marines, there is a short story that details the characters pre Horus Heresy/The Great Betrayal which I liked).

I have yet to read The Ultramarines or Blood Angels Ominbus Novels


----------

